# what's everyone's favourite apt buildings?



## newbiedubai (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi guys,

moving to Dubai this week! and get to start the fun adventure of finding my accomodation for the year

i log on to dubbizle all the time and am honestly starting to get overwhelmed with the amount of options, so I have a question:

since rents are down I will probably go for a really nice building, what are your favourite buildings in the Trade Center, Old Town, Burj Dubai areas? 

the Address looks really nice, any other ideas? 

I'm looking for something that really feels like home, not looking for a generic cookie cutter flat, which seem to be extremely plentiful on dubbizle

I've recently seen a couple nice places on the Shoreline apartments on the Palm, what are your thoughts on these places?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Depends which side you want to live in. In the Marina area, Marina Tower and Marina Terrace are really nice.


----------



## newbiedubai (Apr 28, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> Depends which side you want to live in. In the Marina area, Marina Tower and Marina Terrace are really nice.


awesome, thanks, what about on the Burj Dubai / Old Town / Trade Center type area?


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

In Burj Dubai you have two main options:

1) South Ridge / The Residences / Burj Views - all modern high-rise apartment buildings 
2) Old Town - Al Manzil Quarter (Yansoon, Zafaaran, Reehan) and Qamardeen quarter (Miska, Kamoon and Zanzebeel). Low-rise buildings in Arabic architectural style

The facilities in (1) are slightly better - all of the buildings have a gym, pool tables and I have heard rumours of a golf simulator. However I prefer the style of the Old Town buildings, but would recommend the Al Manzil quarter over Qamardeen as it's a little bit further away from the construction going on around the Residences. I can recommend a couple of real estate agents in that area, PM for details.

Can't comment on Shoreline or Trade Centre area I'm afraid. Good luck househunting!


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

How much do you want to pay? - i deal mainly in The Address, Burj views is a good option as well - as its very cheap at the moment.

But the best are as follows,

The Address
Old Town Island
Residences
Old Town
Southridge
Burj Views

my personal opinion.....


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

And how about Trade centre residences - run bt Jumeriah group, big and spacious.

I did think about a 2 bed in the address, but i can't honestly justify the money.

So a 3 bed villa in jumeriah is looking more likely!


----------



## dazag (Sep 1, 2009)

Check out the Sky Gardens apartments just opposite DIFC. I just moved in a couple of weeks ago. Awesome facilities ie: gym, rooftop pool etc. Its a brand new building, very modern and the location is amazing. I walk to my office DIFC in 5 minutes. I think they have Ramadan specials on at the moment so you can probably get a bargain given the current rent reductions.

Good luck!


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Sky Gardens is not very nice at all, no one wants to live there, still a huge construction site that side of DIFC, Mazaya ( developer) have done a nice job because its all Fendi Casa furniture in lobby e.t.c, but location wise, non stop noise at night, horrible views e,t.c


----------



## dazag (Sep 1, 2009)

marc said:


> Sky Gardens is not very nice at all, no one wants to live there, still a huge construction site that side of DIFC, Mazaya ( developer) have done a nice job because its all Fendi Casa furniture in lobby e.t.c, but location wise, non stop noise at night, horrible views e,t.c


Sorry Marc, but I disagree. Good point about the construction noise but you need to be smart when choosing your apartment. I took one on the northern side of the building and have a great view of Emirates Towers from my living room and bedroom with zero construction noise because the builing under construction is on the other side of sky gardens. the developer is now aparently setting up restaurants in the building's retail space and a brigde linking the building directly to DIFC too. Give it 6-8 months and I'm sure this is gonna be THE place to live in the immediate area.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm not sure, at my old company we had to rent out the whole building and no one was interested....

the apartments are very small as well, and its a shame that there are not more that are furnished by FENDI.


----------



## basc (May 18, 2011)

marc said:


> How much do you want to pay? - i deal mainly in The Address, Burj views is a good option as well - as its very cheap at the moment.
> 
> But the best are as follows,
> 
> ...


Hi, how would you rate the LOFTs and 8 Blvd Walk (if you still deal in that area) - any good? Also, what is the name of the buildings or quarters in the Old Town Island, I have had a hard time finding anything there on Dubizzle and figure I must be looking out for the wrong name... thanks a lot.


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

marc said:


> How much do you want to pay? - i deal mainly in The Address, Burj views is a good option as well - as its very cheap at the moment.
> 
> But the best are as follows,
> 
> ...


Marc
What is the best rate for a 2 bed aprt at the address with fountain views?


----------



## Izzy77 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Favourite buildings in Marina??*

What are the best buildings in the Marina? Looking for a 2 bedroom apartment for a couple with no kids. There seems to be an overkill of buildings and would like to have a bit of an idea of which buildings to go for before i have a meeting with the relo agent.

Also can you negotiate the price you see on Dubizzle? Typically what type of reductions can you get?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Ish (May 15, 2011)

How early is too early to really begin to look? I'm probably a good 4-7 weeks away from making the trip. Is the rental market that fast paced nowadays where stuff disappears off the market fairly quick? I'll be looking for a 1 bed/2 bath unfurnished in the JLT/Marina area to be closer to work. A nicely equipped gym will be a major selling point for me.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Tropic said:


> Marc
> What is the best rate for a 2 bed aprt at the address with fountain views?


Around 350,000 - 400,000 AED.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Ish said:


> How early is too early to really begin to look? I'm probably a good 4-7 weeks away from making the trip. Is the rental market that fast paced nowadays where stuff disappears off the market fairly quick? I'll be looking for a 1 bed/2 bath unfurnished in the JLT/Marina area to be closer to work. A nicely equipped gym will be a major selling point for me.


Look 1-2 weeks before you make a decision, landlords wont wait and if its a good unit it will go very quickly.


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

marc said:


> Around 350,000 - 400,000 AED.


The seems a bit steep in comparison to what I'm seeing on the net!


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Just be careful, make sure all contracts are done through The Address and that 12.75% tax and operators fee has been added. Do not use municipality contract (green, blue one) its illegal there. 

What prices are you seeing?


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

marc said:


> Just be careful, make sure all contracts are done through The Address and that 12.75% tax and operators fee has been added. Do not use municipality contract (green, blue one) its illegal there.
> 
> What prices are you seeing?


Municipality contracts?


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

The normal contract that are used in Residential buildings with English and Arabic.

The Address is a commercial property which requires a different contract.


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

marc said:


> Just be careful, make sure all contracts are done through The Address and that 12.75% tax and operators fee has been added. Do not use municipality contract (green, blue one) its illegal there.
> 
> What prices are you seeing?


Municipality contracts?


----------



## Izzy77 (Jun 16, 2011)

marc said:


> Around 350,000 - 400,000 AED.


Wow that seems a lot higher then what i am seeing! I was looking at 150k for dubai marina, 2 bed appartment with good views and good materials. There seemed to be a lot for this amount or am i missing something?


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

They are the best apartments in Dubai, fully furnished very nicely in a 5* star hotel, the views are also amazing.


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

Izzy77 said:


> Wow that seems a lot higher then what i am seeing! I was looking at 150k for dubai marina, 2 bed appartment with good views and good materials. There seemed to be a lot for this amount or am i missing something?


That price was specifically for the Address with fountain view. It's not in the Marina.


----------

